# que más el subjuntivo



## ChocolateLover

Hola a todos:

¿Me pueden decir si hay que usar el subjuntivo en este caso por favor?

¿Cuál es mejor, que estudia/estudie o que juega/juegue?

No creo que haga falta. ¿Qué opinan los demás?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Helter Skelter

A mí me parece que sí es necesario el subjuntivo.

Yo diría:

¿Qué es mejor, que estudie o que juegue?


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## bernaljg

Estoy un poco en desacuerdo.

The subjunctive is appropriate when you are presented with two future possibilities and choosing one option excludes the other.  But it is perfectly fine to use "que estudia o que juega" when the subject is already doing both and the question seeks to answer which of the two is better.


----------



## zelan

Bernaljg, ¿tu has escuchado esto alguna vez?: ¿ qué es mejor, que estudia o que juegua?  Para mí esta mal dicho.
No creo además que se deba usar el presente, pues es una hipótesis, no una acción que se esté realizando ahora.The subject is already doing both? , you mean at the same time?


----------



## aceituna

bernaljg said:


> Estoy un poco en desacuerdo.
> 
> The subjunctive is appropriate when you are presented with two future possibilities and choosing one option excludes the other. But it is perfectly fine to use "que estudia o que juega" when the subject is already doing both and the question seeks to answer which of the two is better.


Bueno, yo creo que precisamente no está haciendo las dos cosas. O está estudiando o está jugando.

A mí me suena bien sólo con el subjuntivo.

Saludos.


----------



## bernaljg

Sí, claro, él sólo puede hacer una cosa a la vez.  Pero si hablamos de un niño que a veces estudia y a veces juega, sus padres pueden preguntarse "¿cuál es mejor, que estudia o que juega?"  En otras palabras, de las dos actividades en las que el niño ya participa, ¿cuál es mejor?  Si van a poner al niño a que haga una de las dos en el futuro, entonces sí dirían "que estudie o que juegue".

Un ejemplo.  Una madre primeriza está preocupada del desarrollo de su hijo pues muestra señas de retraso.  Ella le preguntaría al doctor: "¿es mejor a su edad que camine o que hable?" pero sólo antes de que el niño haga cualquiera de las dos cosas.  La pregunta con "que camina o que habla" es perfecto español cuando el niño ya hace ambas cosas.

Otro tal vez mejorcito.  Acerca de un hombre obeso y ocio: ¿cuál es mejor (para su salud), que haga ejercicio o que lleve una dieta balanceada?".  En este caso se pregunta cuáles de las dos opciones serían mejor para él y se presume que por el momento no hace ninguna.  Pero una vez que el mismo hombre se vuelve miembro de un gimnasio y empieza a comer bien, uno se preguntaría cuál es la principal causa de su pérdida de peso con "que hace ejercicio o que lleva una dieta balanceada".

A una mujer que busca novio le pregunto "¿es mejor que tenga mucho dinero o que sea guapo?"  Pero si ya tiene prometido y lo conozco y es rico y guapo y quiero saber cuál de las dos cualidades es más importante para ella entonces digo "¿es mejor que tiene mucho dinero o que es guapo?"

En la mayoría de los casos se utilizaría el subjuntivo.  Pero decir que hay que hacerlo siempre no sería correcto.  ¿Nadie concuerda?


----------



## zelan

Prefiero que mi hijo juega o prefiero que mi hijo camina. Yo sólo te pregunto si eso lo has dicho u oído alguna vez en tu vida. El hecho de que el niño sepa hablar o no es irrelevante. Yo también sé hablar y puede que sea mejor que me "calle"( subjuntivo).


----------



## aceituna

Bernaljg, entiendo tu punto de vista, pero a mí se suenan muy raras esas frases con indicativo. No digo que sean incorrectas (créeme, nunca me atrevería a ser tan categórica cuando se trata de subjuntivos...), sólo que a mí no me suenan bien.

Saludos.
Inés


----------



## bernaljg

zelan:  Nunca he dicho ni he oído jamás que alguien diga "prefiero que mi hijo camina".  La pregunta era sobre "¿qué es mejor, que x o que y?".  Es obvio que no me he explicado bien.  Lo que quiero decir es que hay casos en que en esa pregunta se puede usar el presente.  ¿Te suena mal también el ejemplo que dí de la mujer y su novio?


----------



## zelan

Bernaljg, en mis inicios en el foro participé en algunos hilos sobre el subjuntivo y se hacían interminables porque muchas veces ni los nativos llegábamos a un acuerdo. La conclusión que algunos sacamos de aquello es que era mejor centrarnos en casos concretos .Yo sólo pretendía aportar mi opinión por supuesto sin ofender a nadie. Y la frase que me preguntas ahora, no , no la diría, me suena forzada y además nunca le preguntaría a una amiga si le gusta más el dinero de su novio o su aspecto físico.


----------



## kidika

_¿es mejor que tenga dinero o que sea guapo?_ es lo natural. Lo otro que sugiere bernaljg, no es español, I´m afraid, por lo menos de España, sorry!


----------



## aceituna

No creo que sea incorrecto usar el indicativo en el siguiente ejemplo:
¿Qué es lo mejor, que tiene dinero o que es guapo? 
Puede ir en indicativo, porque es un hecho que TIENE dinero y que ES guapo.

Pero coincido en que es más corriente el subjuntivo.

Saludos.


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

Con respecto a la primera parte, ¿sonaría mejor con "cuál"?

¿Cuál es mejor, que estudie o que jugue?/¿Qué es lo mejor, que.../¿Qué es mejor, que.....?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Helter Skelter

Helter Skelter said:


> A mí me parece que sí es necesario el subjuntivo.
> 
> Yo diría:
> 
> ¿Qué es mejor, que estudie o que juegue?



No le des más vueltas a lo del subjuntivo. Ya lo hemos confirmado varios hablantes nativos.

¡Suerte!


----------



## ChocolateLover

Hola:

Con respecto al uso de "qué" o "cuál" , ¿cuál les parece mejor en este caso?

¿Qué es mejor,.......?

o 

¿Qué es lo mejor,............?

o 

¿Cuál es mejor,..........?

Muchas gracias


----------



## zelan

¿Que es mejor, ..?---  Esta es la forma correcta.
Que es lo mejor ---- es superlativo, no comparativo. (Bueno, mejor, lo mejor/ good, better, the best)  Posiblemente ninguna de esas dos opciones sea "lo mejor", una es "mejor que" la otra y "lo mejor" será que el niño crezca sano, que no es ninguna de esas opciones.

Cuál es mejor ----aquí no se puede usar. Se utiliza para comparar dos objetos del mismo tipo pero con diferentes cualidades, por ejemplo:

¿Cuál es mejor el (coche) azul  o el ( coche) verde?
¿Cuál es mejor, el camino más corto, o el ( camino) más rápido?
¿cual es mejor, la (mujer) rubia o la ( mujer) morena?


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------



## bernaljg

ChocolateLover: I don't mean to beat a dead horse here, but since the thread came alive again I thought I'd give it one last blow.  Most posters here apparently disagree with me.  As zelan says, many natives disagree over the use of the subjunctive.  But in this one case I find it hard to believe anyone doesn't find the use of the indicative to be perfectly correct _in a particular situation_.

If you were out shopping for a car, I may ask you:
- ¿Qué es mejor, que tenga un asiento cómodo o que consuma poca gasolina?
The use of the subjunctive here implies that you have not yet chosen one and I want to know which of the two features is most important to you.  Using the indicative here would be incorrect.

After I know you have bought a car that has _both_ qualities and I still want to know which one is more important to you, I would ask:
- ¿Qué es mejor, que tiene un asiento cómodo o que consume poca gasolina?
The use of the present indicative here is not only perfectly good Spanish in this situation but it wouldn't make sense for me to use the subjunctive if _I know_ that the car is both comfortable and gets great mpg's.

Are there really no other natives that agree with this?


----------



## kidika

Hello bernaljg!
Actually, the use of the subjunctive in the second case sounds just as fine as the indicative, and to tell you the truth, better, at least to me, so I´d rather say: ¿qué es mejor, que tenga un asiento cómodo o que consuma gasolina? 
You know what? My guess is that maybe some people find the indicative suitable in this case because languages are alive and evolving continuously, and this might be an evolution coming in...
Warm regards! (can I actually say that or does it sound too Spanish?)


----------



## Forero

¿Qué tal esto:

¿Cuál te es más importante, el asiento cómodo, o que consume poca gasolina?

?

¿Que consuma?


----------



## bernaljg

Hi kidika! I'd put a smiley here if I knew how... I'm new around here...

I completely agree with you that in the second case both are acceptable. I shouldn't have said that the subjunctive didn't make sense in that context. That was a little extreme. I guess I haven't been able to come up with a good example to convey what I want to say. Ultimately what I wanted to say to the original poster was that there is no hard rule stating that the subjunctive _has_ to be used in the construction he set forth in every single instance, and that there are real-life situations where the indicative is not only proper but actually serves to indicate what the speaker knows. And what the listener knows the speaker knows and what the speaker knows the listener knows he knows. I know, it's messy. Pragmatics are often overlooked in grammatical discussions. For example: Even though, as you say, the indicative sounds fine in the second example, it wouldn't at all if I had no clue as to what car he bought and which qualities it has.
Thanks for your input!
Cheers,
B


----------



## Wellow

bernaljg said:


> ChocolateLover: I don't mean to beat a dead horse here, but since the thread came alive again I thought I'd give it one last blow. Most posters here apparently disagree with me. As zelan says, many natives disagree over the use of the subjunctive. But in this one case I find it hard to believe anyone doesn't find the use of the indicative to be perfectly correct _in a particular situation_.
> 
> If you were out shopping for a car, I may ask you:
> - ¿Qué es mejor, que tenga un asiento cómodo o que consuma poca gasolina?
> The use of the subjunctive here implies that you have not yet chosen one and I want to know which of the two features is most important to you. Using the indicative here would be incorrect.
> 
> After I know you have bought a car that has _both_ qualities and I still want to know which one is more important to you, I would ask:
> - ¿Qué es mejor, que tiene un asiento cómodo o que consume poca gasolina?
> The use of the present indicative here is not only perfectly good Spanish in this situation but it wouldn't make sense for me to use the subjunctive if _I know_ that the car is both comfortable and gets great mpg's.
> 
> Are there really no other natives that agree with this?


 
Well it doesn't look like there are too many agreeing natives out there.

I don't know if this helps but:-

Even though the characteristics of the car are known, what you are (still) asking is for someone to give you an opinion , make a value judgement , the outcome of which you do not yet know. 

Maybe this is clearer if we write it like this:-

¿Qué es mejor, el hecho de que tenga un asiento cómodo o el hecho de que consuma poca gasolina?

Any help?

Regards/Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Con los idiomas lo que pasa es que por un lado está la teoría, y luego la realidad. Yo creo que todos hemos comprendido tu razonamiento, bernaljg, sobre por qué se podría usar el indicativo en esa frase. Yo esas explicaciones del subjuntivo ni las recordaba antes de leer estos foros -todavía no las sé bien- pero sí sé que no usamos subjuntivo en ese caso concreto. 

Sin embargo, se me ha ocurrido un ejemplo que puede demostrar que tu concepto es totalmente válido.

Seguimos con la misma idea, pensando que es alguien preguntándole a un padre por su hijo:

_¿Qué te gusta más, que juegue o que lea?

¿Cuándo estás más contento, cuando juega o cuando lee?
_

La idea de fondo es la misma, pero la expresamos con tiempos diferentes.



Edit: Me he acordado de otros temas parecidos, y creo que el problema es el verbo *gustar*, que siempre usamos me *gusta que + subjuntivo*.

*Me gusta que seas así* (La _idea_ es realmente "Me gusta que eres así", pero *no* decimos eso)


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias a todos

A lo mejor se debe al hecho de que se dice "es mejor que subjuntivo" 

Saludos


----------



## kidika

¡Y con esto y un bizcocho hasta mañana a las ocho! (it´s like "let´s call it a day" only a bit more colloquial)
I mean, good luck with your subjunctives guys! wish me luck with my phrasal verbs, and the very many words in English to say "andar" in English and stuff like that... (I´d put a sad face I I knew how to, but I´m also brand new to these forums, bernalijg, dear!)
I´ll be glad to keep giving y´all a hand whenever needed, if time allows.
Have a jolly weekend!


----------



## Ynez

Me he acordado de un detalle que creo que merece ser comentado. Detrás del verbo *gustar* el tiempo cambia depende de en qué lugar va el objeto:


1. gustar + que (+ objeto) + *subjuntivo* 
2. gustar + objeto + que + *indicativo*

_1. Me gusta que me digas la verdad.
1. Nos gusta que haya discusiones de gramática.
1. Le gusta que le expliquen bien las cosas.

2. Me gustan las películas que hacen en Hollywood.
2. Nos gustan los viajes que no están organizados.
2. Le gusta mucho el gato que vive con su vecina._


----------



## ChocolateLover

Muchas gracias

Saludos


----------

